# Operation probe.



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Having had a Dynisis removed from the spine as screws had come loose, surgeon took not only the screws out but the blocks between the vertebrae. Result left was extreme pain and many pain reliefs without success. The surgeon said he was no longer able to give me further surgery but would offer me a probe. Well this monday they done it. Face down , stomach in a recess and connected up as usual.I heard him say "sharp scratch"and the most enormous pain in hand for about five seconds to wake up in recovery ward. The "Probe"is an injection of aneshetic which went on me not in the spine but to the left of it. Result, cannot believe it at moment, no pain but difficult to walk without stick. Go back in two weeks and I will ask him how long will it last. Has anyone else had this procedure?.


----------

